# Log - Lower Clear Creek - Elbow Falls



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I was out there on Tues. The log is in the drop after the hole in Elbow Falls, river left, up against the rock. With the water rising this could present a nasty treat for a wrong side up float if not removed.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

There are many logs in lower clear creek, most are not in bad places but as the river rises they will float free and may end up somewhere we don't want them.

I pulled one last night but there are many more that should come out, one in the middle channel above the low head already a few inches under water.

I might try and get back today and pull more out, no garauntee on that though.

Also if we could find some of those mutant beavers from bailey a very large cottonwood fell into the river at the very top of the path from the play park, this thing is almost river wide and as of right now is not an issue but when we see the good levels it is going to be a huge hazard. I do not own a saw so if anyone feels so inclined to do some cutting that would be good.


----------



## amyw (Jun 3, 2005)

*tree by diversion canal below tunnel 1*

A tree has fallen from the river right bank blocking 2/3 of the channel across from the diversion canal below tunnel 1. It's wedged up against a boulder and has a lot of branches--I'm concerned that at higher water it'll become a strainer, especially for a beginner swimming. We moved a log from river left, opening up a slot by the bank.


----------



## cw (Oct 21, 2003)

Jefferson County has closed Clear creek below tunnel 1 due to the river wide log. It was even on the news that you get a $100 fine.

Isn't there a Colorado statute that says they can't close rivers? Anyone?


----------

